# Lyft - How to rate drivers within 24 hours of a trip?



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

I've read where other drivers mention _going back to rate pax within 24 hours after the trip_.

How is this done? I know how to rate pax immediately at the end of the trip. But I cannot find in the driver app where I can rate pax who I didn't rate immediately after their ride ended and it is within 24 hours of the trip.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Go to ”earnings,” scroll down to “ride history” and select the ride you want to rate, then scroll down again and select “rate passengers.”


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Go to "earnings," scroll down to "ride history" and select the ride you want to rate, then scroll down again and select "rate passengers."


Thanks, but I don't see "rate passengers" in Lyft
I click on my pic in the upper left >> Dashboard >> 3 bar icon >> Driving History >> Go to Daily Ride History, then select the week >> day >> ride
However, I don't see where to rate pax


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Steve_TX said:


> Thanks, but I don't see "rate passengers" in Lyft
> I click on my pic in the upper left >> Dashboard >> 3 bar icon >> Driving History >> Go to Daily Ride History, then select the week >> day >> ride
> However, I don't see where to rate pax


You dont go to dashboard. Stay in the app and at the bottom go to earnings...


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Found it! Yay, that was it.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

RESOLVED


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Mista T said:


> RESOLVED


No Response Required


----------

